# My Next Restoration 4120 All Hydraulic



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Congratulations... Very nice machine. With 680 hours, that Onan is just barely broke in. Be aware that Onan parts are getting harder to find and very pricey. Nobody is making much in the way of aftermarket parts for them yet, so depending on your model #, almost everything you'll see for internal parts is NOS. Apparently somebody has decided that anything that comes in a green box is worth it's weight in gold


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

The restoration has begun.









Will have to fabricate a muffler last time I picked up a piece of thin wall drive shat tube.

















Will check out the engine on the test stand clean tune and repaint.



























Lots of crud in the belly pan.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Obviously you can weld/braze if you're making mufflers. Might want to consider one of these for a super clean look. It's a replacement Z-turn muffler for a V-twin Briggs. As you can see, it would be a pretty easy install on an Onan for you and they are super quiet. You can get left or right hand discharge.... They also come "above plane", or "below plane" (plane being the exhaust port outlet). You probably want *below plane* (like the picture), because you're working upside down on a Onan, so the heat shield would be inverted which is what you really want any way. $92 and 30 minutes of work and you're done.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Catalytic-Combustion-MUF0626-Muffler/333019122711?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDhttps://www.ebay.com/itm/Catalytic-Combustion-MUF0626-Muffler/333019122711?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649https://www.ebay.com/itm/Catalytic-Combustion-MUF0626-Muffler/333019122711?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649X:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The last one I put on a Case 446 with a B43 Onan it was just a matter of cutting the header tubes on the muffler to fit and using these to attach to the OEM tubes on the Onan. The tubes on a B43 were 1 1/2", so these worked out perfect, and they're SS so they stay looking nice...









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-...812165?hash=item25c6b92445:g:FPUAAOSwx7JdlPXc


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'll once again take the risk of sounding like a "plant" for these guys, but they turn out some really nice decals and they are about as cheap as anybody on the inter-web.... $48 + shipping from Texas

http://www.maplehunterdecalstexas.com/ingersoll4120allhydraulicpower.aspx


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

If you need it, here's a link to the OEM parts manual from Ingersoll

https://salempower.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/8-3200-all-hyd.pdf

Seems like you've done enough work on them to not really need the Service Manual


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's an awesome mechanism for the drive on the deck. Unsure the advantages if any, but that's surely adjustable for RPMs at the deck regardless of the engine speed like you'd see on a typical PTO. This will be interesting following this project.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

The reason you have to strip them down to bare bones 
never know what you will find from previous owner.
There was an extra 10" or so of fuel line wadded up under the 
fuel tank, kinked and mashed flat in several places. 










Previous owners reason for parking was it had an electrical issue he
couldn't find causing it to run a few minuets at a time.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Got the 4120 frame striped and all the dirt, rust and oil removed. 
Some light sanding and sprayed with Rust-Oleum Flat Black.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Only garden / lawn tractor I could think that is stouter than that was my John Deere 316, but only because the frame rails were on the order of 10 inches tall X 3/16". But the rear drive unit here is substantial! Sure is looking great. You get after it!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I had my doubts at first, but that flat black is really starting to grow on me. I've always thought one of the harder colors to paint is high gloss black. It's really hard to get the "sheen" exactly even unless you clear coat, the bigger the surface, the more it shows. Now I'm thinking what's the real sense in high gloss on a frame, there's just something about that flat black look I'm starting to really like. Is that actual flat black(like a primer finish), or is that more of a matte black? Rust-Oleum makes both... What's the code # on the can?


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Bob Driver said:


> I had my doubts at first, but that flat black is really starting to grow on me. I've always thought one of the harder colors to paint is high gloss black. It's really hard to get the "sheen" exactly even unless you clear coat, the bigger the surface, the more it shows. Now I'm thinking what's the real sense in high gloss on a frame, there's just something about that flat black look I'm starting to really like. Is that actual flat black(like a primer finish), or is that more of a matte black? Rust-Oleum makes both... What's the code # on the can?











I think on the next one I will take a look at the new flat dark color Case uses on the construction equipment. I see it driving by and it looks good.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK.... Now you've got me inspired to start looking for an old Case to restore with the Spring Flippin' $$$$. I'm seeing a conspiracy starting to develop. Want to explain why all these are up in your neck of woods? That 1st one for $375 looks suspiciously like your garage.... Are you hoarding??

https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/grd/d/welcome-case-446-garden-tractor/7087408704.html

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/grd/d/randleman-case-yard-tractor/7094734857.html

https://hickory.craigslist.org/grd/d/hickory-antique-12-hp-i-case-222-garden/7093329896.html

https://hickory.craigslist.org/grd/d/denver-case-222-tractor/7092977254.html


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

My shop is full.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... That's my point, leave some out there for me


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Got a lot of parts cleaned and painted today ans some even back together.
Waiting on new dash panel.










































Oil cooler is huge in these tractors all cleaned and ready to go.









Front ended back together with some tires I had left from other project.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Got the new dash installed along with control levers and steering hydraulics.


















Worked on cleaning up and preparing sheet metal for the new paint.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Decided to go with a different Case color at $19.86 a quart couldn't go wrong.




































Its a little darker than it appears in these photos due to the 6000k LED shop lighting.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks good!I hope those Ingersols don't gang up on it!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK, now this is BS... You've got so many that you've started painting them different colors to remember which one is which???


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Engine and pump back in and wired up tractor supply seat installed almost ready for gas and oil.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

It's a beauty, those Ingersoll's are so solid looking.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Jssec said:


> Engine and pump back in and wired up tractor supply seat installed almost ready for gas and oil.
> 
> View attachment 54721


OK... Since you've now started painting them different colors to just identify the "herd", do you have names also?

Might I suggest this one as "Old Yellar" 

Thinking the long game (10 years down the road) and given the current situation, "Corona" might be appropriate. It has a nicer ring to it than "Social Distance" and I'm positive there's going to be a whole lot of baby girls named Corona born starting next January


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Got the Maple Hunter decals on today and rolled it outside to dry. Hopefully it serve me and someone else for another 30+ years.









Few more touch up items to do after the virus is gone but I like it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Man you do awesome work... You're up there in Kentucky, take that thing to the up to Evansville, IN to the *HUGE* Lawn & Garden Tractor Magazine Southern Extravaganza show on the 12th of June. When I say HUGE, I mean like 1,000 machines last year. Somebody will offer you some serious $$$ for that beauty....


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Made up the hood tilt stop with 1/8" cable 20" long eye to eye cut a small notch in the heat shield for cable to clear hood side. Cable folds inside by itself unseen from the outside.



















Installed a set of Speaker glass lens headlamps I had been saving and the grill.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

As the original heat shield and insulating material was rust and dust when I removed it had to come up with new plan. Cut insulation from an old fiberglass fireproof welding blanket and 
picked up a piece of stove pipe at my local hardware store.









Cut it to fit muffler.









Cut out for intake pipe and base mounting plate.









Cut a piece of fiberglass welding blanket to match.









Used 4-1/2"hose clamps to pull it up tight.









Cut off the excess fiberglass from the ends and capped with same metal leaving 4 long tabs to fold under the clamps.









Welded on the tail pipe and painted with high heat black paint.









Took it for a test run all good.


----------



## T-Roy (Apr 10, 2020)

Very Nice


----------



## Level 2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Bud... I have been watching this on Facebook as well.

Getting my stuff back from the powdercoat shop all this week.

Just did my decals on a few pieces the other





















night.


----------

